# New Tommasini Sintesi Fixed Build



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Fixed steel frame made for a bit of road geometry.

Italian Colors and Chromed with "Retinato" Paint Scheme.
Campy Record Pista Crank (170 lenght/47T), BB, Headset, Seatpost, Delta Brakes and Levers
Phil Wood Low flange Chrome Hubs (16T)
Mavic OP Wheels
DT Spokes
Cinelli 64 Giro D' Italia Bars
Cinelli/Tommasini Quill Stem 
Cinelli Cork Bar Wrap and Tommasini Bar Plugs
Selle San Marco Regal Saddle
Conti 4000S Black Gum-Wall/Transparent Tires
Zipp Threadless tubes
Miche' Chain
Inox Elite Bottle Cage 
Cat-Eye Strada Slim Computer


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Wholly CRAP!! That is absolutely Gorgeous! Perfect in every way.
Well done.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

I was wondering when you would post . . . . quikrick1.


----------

